# DAE exchange with points



## jddgfd (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello, new to timeshares and to exchange.  My significant other and I recently purchased into Welk platinum points and were looking to take our first trip this October to Ireland.  DAE has an opening in Ireland for around the time we were wanting to go.  One part of the DAE site mentioned booking a week at my home resort using points and then putting that up for exchange, and another mentioned just depositing the points into the DAE system.

My question was, how many points need to be deposited into the system for have a week availability?  We get 360,000 points eoy. For II we can put in 90,000 for 1 week but I didn't know if its the same for DAE?


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 12, 2016)

From the DAE web site.

"Using Your Points to book an Exchange with DAE without depositing a week prior to the transaction.

We like to make things easy for you at DAE so if you find a week you want and you have not yet banked your points, you can still book your vacation immediately so you don't miss out.
1.Select the exchange week you would like.
2.Complete the transaction and your booking is confirmed.
3.You will then be required to bank a week into your DAE account to back the exchange you have just completed.
4.Contact DAE to advise us that you would like to deposit your points into your DAE account, the number of points/credits required will be based on the size of the unit you have confirmed into."


----------



## silentg (Feb 12, 2016)

What resort are you going to in Ireland? We own at Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Homes outside Dublin. If you want any tips or advice about Ireland. You can PM me! Also, I have used DAE a couple of times and had good expiereance with them.
Silentg


----------



## jddgfd (Feb 12, 2016)

The resort that is available is the Knocktopher Abbey.  I went ahead and put it on hold while we research it a bit more before jumping on it.

Its about 20 minutes from Kilkenny it looks like, so we were a little concerned about having activities to do without a terrible amount of driving? But I don't know if driving is expected to see or do much in Ireland? Any advice would definitely be welcome! 

Glad to hear you have had good experiences with DAE.


----------

